# Woodsboro, MD - BAT snow pusher



## Cboxall (Nov 25, 2019)

BAT snow plow/pusher. Attaches to skid loader or a tractor with quick tach system like a skid loader. they are 10FT wide and have the back drag blade. Selling for $900 OBO each. I have four of them. Below is a link of what it is and a video.

https://www.snowtechusa.com/video


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Cboxall (Nov 25, 2019)

The snow pushers have been sold.


----------

